# Entirely for fun : Which is the greatest



## Andrew_MBB (Jan 30, 2011)

I am only stating my opinion that these 5 are the greatest pieces of music known to mankind. I would like everyone to arrange them in their own order. (You may have your own list , if so post it separately after answering)

1. The Ring of the Nibelungs
2. Mass in B Minor
3. Don Giovanni
4. Symphony No 9(LVB)
5. Otello


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd go for the Ring and the Mass in B Minor, then the others.

Edit: Actually, Otello wouldn't be on my list.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I like that list, but I'd replace Otello with either Tristan und Isolde or Tchaik's Symphony No. 6. Not sure which.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Tristan, the other two great Mozart operas, the St Matthew Passion, the _Eroica_, Parsifal, etc. all deserve to be on the list more than Otello...


----------



## Andrew_MBB (Jan 30, 2011)

All Right . I'll explain.
I wanted to have 5 different composers, otherwise I'd have had St. Matthew too.
It ended up being a tossup between Rite of Spring and Otello and I went with Otello.


----------



## Andrew_MBB (Jan 30, 2011)

But I'd certainly not have anything by Tchaikovsky or the Eroica for that manner. I rate the Eroica fifth among Beethoven's symphonies with the 5th,6th and 7th all trumping it.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

The 7th, maybe. Not the other two.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

None would be high on my list, highest would be the Ring and the Mass. I can do without the three others altogether, thank you.

My five, with the same proviso of max one per composer:
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Schubert - Unfinished symphony
Bach - Cello suites
Brahms - Clarinet quintet
Bruckner - Symphony 9


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

If we're not just talking about large-scale works, then yeah, there's Brahms's Clarinet Quintet, plus the Grosse Fuge, the D Minor Partita for solo violin, the Goldberg and Diabelli Variations, the Hammerklavier Sonata, various things by Schubert. Fugue-wise, Contrapunctus XI and XIV, and the Ricercar a 6, all for solo keyboard.


----------



## Barking Spiderz (Feb 1, 2011)

Soz but none. Viz LvB I prefer, 5,6 and 7 to nine. All three would be in my top 10 definitely. If I were to stick to one work per composer then the other 4 would proably be
Symphonie Fantastique
Dvorak's 8th (I prefer it to the still great NWS)
Swan Lake 
Carmen
L'apres midi d'un faun
Although other contenders are Saint Sans #3 symph, Rimsky's 'Scheherazade', Schubert's Unfinished, Ma Vlast and Brahms 4th symph.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Id go for Symphony No. 9 (LVB) as the greatest in your list.

It's difficult to describe what attributes would make a great work superior to another great work. They are all so good!


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Beethoven Symphony 9 by default, as it's the only one that isn't rubbish. The Rite of Spring is better than all of them.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Andrew_MBB said:


> I rate the Eroica fifth among Beethoven's symphonies with the 5th,6th and 7th all trumping it.


I agree with you on those 3 being better in some ways. I also think Beethoven's 1st is great.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Barking Spiderz said:


> Viz LvB I prefer, 5,6 and 7 to nine.


Me too actually.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

One piece per composer:

1. Beethoven- 9th Symphony
2. Schubert- Winterreise
3. Mozart- Magic Flute
4. Bach- The Well Tempered Clavier
5. Wagner- Tristan und Isolde

Ask me tomorrow and an entirely different list might appear... perhaps:

1. Handel- Messiah
2. Strauss- Last Four Songs
3. Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsoria
4. J.S. Bach- Cantata 140
5. Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

My adjustments


1)Mass in B Minor (tied w/ St. Matthews Passion)
2)The Ring Cycle
3)Mozart's Requiem
4)Beethoven's 9th
5)Ravel's Sheherazade (a toss up of a handful of Mahler's symphonies could easily go in 
5th place)

My list also changes a lot. 

its another silly list of course, nothing too scientific.


----------



## gr8gunz (Jan 19, 2011)

Your list rearranged.

1. Symphony No 9(LVB)
2. Don Giovanni
3. The Ring of the Nibelungs
4. Mass in B Minor
5. Otello 

My List

1. Symphony #9 Beethoven
2. Piano Concerto #3 Rachmaninov
3. Gran Partita serenade for winds k361 Mozart
4. Adagio for Strings Barber
5. Adagio in Dm for strings and organ Albinoni (att)


----------

